# New circuit for 2018



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

New for Ohio anglers in 2018 will be the Buckeye Elite Anglers Trail. Some of the trail details will be as follows. A complete set of rules and details will be posted asap.

1) The Trail is only open to members. (Boaters only)
2) The trail will consist of a 5 event schedule with no fish off or classic.
3) 95% of all entry fees paid in will be paid back at each event.
4) Entry fees will be $210 per event.
5) The field size will be limited to 60 anglers.

Payouts on a full field = 
1st pl. = $4,000 + Plaques
2nd pl. = $2,000 + Plaques
3rd pl. = $1,500 + Plaques
4th Pl. = $ 1,000
5th pl. = $900
6th pl. = $700
7th pl. = $500
8th pl. = $300
9th pl. = $250
10th pl. = $250
1st BB = $400
2nd BB = $200

Tentative 2018 Schedule
April 15th @ Grand Lake
May 20th @ Mosquito
June 10th @ Alum Creek
July15th @ Rocky Fork
August 12th @ Lake Erie


----------

